# Overhead track wiring



## Don Keebles (Sep 25, 2015)

I have an existing overhead track running two loops on 4 and 5 diameter turns with O gauge locomotives. I bought some additional 10 x 6 interail overhead layout and I was thinking of running a G scale locomotive. I also bought about 4' additional for a total of 14 x 6 (the seller said 6' dia but if its like my other track then its a double loop of 4' and 5'). One question is can I run G scale on this diameter track? The specs for the locomotive a GE Dash 8 say yes but I have some trouble on my other layout using the O guage on the same track - more with the wagon derailing than the locos. 

Second question is can I power this second pair of tracks from my MTH Z-4000 and TIU? A total of four tracks will be running if I use all O gauge or three if I can make the new loop G scale. I do have an extra power block laying around somewhere.

I may run all O scale and down the road put an outdoor track for the G scale but then again I don't want it to look like Grand Central with trains all over the place. Be nice to have the G scale overhead.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not clear what you mean when you say OVERHEAD track. Will you be running
on a shelf near the ceiling or what?

Actually, your header, 'overhead track wiring' attracted me since I
am also a traction fan that uses overhead trolley or catenary for
trolley or pantograph power pickup. That does not seem to be
your question.

Don


----------



## Don Keebles (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry, meant overhead mounted on a suspended track from ceiling. It's called interail track.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hadn't heard that term before so had to Google it. Trains running a few inches from the ceiling apparently. Can't think of a less appealing place to run them, sorry.


----------

